# Cryptocoryne Dennerle xPurpurea flower



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

This plant doesn't look like a typical cordata with the long petiole. 

The flower has a relatively long lip and gives off a rotting corpse smell.

I am guessing the veining has to do with pH not being low enough. I use the same concentration of micro nutrients for plants in pH 6.5 set up without any iron deficiency
For the last week the pH is 4.0. The pH was at 5.3 pH for a couple months and 7 pH for about 3 months over winter.

I use ammonium to nitrate ratio to control the pH range.


----------

